# Mario Benedetti, poemas



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

Δεκατρείς άνδρες που κοιτάζουν

Εδώ και καιρό μεταφράζω το ποιητικό έργο τού, προ τριετίας αποδημήσαντος, ουρουγουάνου ποιητή Mario Benedetti.
Δεν προτίθεμαι να αντιγραφοκολλήσω εργοβιογραφικές πληροφορίες εύκολα προσβάσιμες, ούτε να προβώ σε αποτιμήσεις της αξίας του έργου του. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει κάποιο υλικό. Ομολογώ ότι, εδώ που ζω, μου είναι δυσπρόσιτο. Αν κάπου υπάρχει ήδη μια άλλη εκδοχή, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχω προθέσεις να την διορθώσω . 
Με την άδειά σας, λοιπόν :inno:, αρχίσω την σταδιακή (και κατά χρονολογική σειρά δημοσίευσης των ποιημάτων) ανάρτηση αυτής της απόπειρας. Κατανοώ ότι τα πρωτόλειά του είναι κάπως φλύαρα, αλλά με κανέναν τρόπο ρηχά. Από την άλλη, δεν μου αρέσουν οι ανθολογήσεις.
Η ποίηση μου αρέσει, ποιητής δεν είμαι. Με το τελευταίο θέλω να πω ότι οι απόπειρες που θα δείτε είναι μεταφραστικές και μόνο. Δεν προσπάθησα καν να τηρήσω τον ρυθμό που (κάποια) έχουν, ειδικά τα πρωιμότερά του. Προτίμησα να παραμείνω πιστός στο ακριβές νόημα των εικόνων, στην “στοίχιση” των στίχων, ακόμη και στην σειρά των λέξεων, πάντα στο μέτρο του δυνατού. Τα ισπανικά βοηθούν πολύ σε αυτό, ευτυχώς.
Ο ίδιος ο ποιητής δεν χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου στίξη. Αν το τηρούσα και στην μετάφραση, πολλές φορές θα προέκυπταν αμφισημίες, ανύπαρκτες στο σώμα των ποιημάτων. 
Ελπίζοντας στην επιείκειά σας :clap:, τα βγάζω από το ζεστό λίκνο του Πι-σί και τα πετάω ένα ένα στην παγωνιά του έξω ηκόσμου.
Για σήμερα το πρώτο.
Αν δεν πέσει πολλή ντομάτα, θα συνεχίσω.

*Ποιήματα άλλων
1973/1974*​ 

*Δεκατρείς άνδρες που κοιτάζουν*​
_Δείτε τον δρόμο.
Πώς μπορείτε να είστε
αδιάφορος σ' αυτό το μεγάλο ποτάμι
από κόκαλα, σ' αυτό το μεγάλο ποτάμι
από όνειρα, σ' αυτό το μεγάλο ποτάμι
από αίμα, σ' αυτό το μεγάλο ποτάμι;_
NICOLAS GUILLEN​

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει τον ουρανό*

Καθώς πέφτει ο διάττοντας,
φορτώνω αυτή τη στιγμιαία ευχή
με στοίβες από βαθειές προηγούμενες ευχές,
όπως για παράδειγμα, να μην μου σβήσει ο πόνος τον θυμό,
η χαρά να μην αφοπλίσει τον έρωτά μου,
οι δολοφόνοι του κόσμου να καταπιούν
τα σκυλίσια κοφτερά τους δόντια,
έτσι που, δίκαια, να τους φάνε το συκώτι,
τα κάγκελα των κελιών
να γίνουν ζάχαρη ή να λυγίσουν από συμπόνια,
έτσι που τ' αδέρφια μου να μπορέσουν και πάλι να κάνουν
έρωτα κι επανάσταση,
όταν έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με τον αδυσώπητο καθρέφτη,
μην καταραστούμε μήτε τους άλλους μήτε τον εαυτό μας,
να προελάσουν οι δίκαιοι,
όσο ατελείς και πληγωμένοι και να 'ναι,
να προελάσουν πείσμονες σαν κάστορες,
αλληλέγγυοι σαν μέλισσες,
σκληραγωγημένοι σαν ιαγουάροι
και ν’ αρπάξουν όλα τους τα όχι
για να χτίσουν την μεγάλη κατάφαση,
να χάσει ο θάνατος την σιχαμερή του ακρίβεια
κι η καρδιά, όταν βγει από το στήθος,
να μπορέσει να βρει τον δρόμο του γυρισμού,
να χάσει ο θάνατος την σιχαμερή του
και βάναυση ακρίβεια,
αν όμως έρθει ακριβής, μην μας πετύχει
νεκρούς από ντροπή,
να μπορέσουν όλοι ξανά ν' αναπνεύσουν τον αέρα

κι εσύ, κοριτσάκι, να συνεχίσεις χαρούμενη και πονεμένη,
αφήνοντας στα μάτια την ψυχή σου 
και το χέρι σου στο χέρι μου

και τίποτε άλλο,
γιατί ο ουρανός είναι και πάλι λυσσασμένος,
δίχως αστέρια,
μ' ελικόπτερα και δίχως θεό.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.poemas-del-alma.com/mario-benedetti-hombre-que-mira-el-cielo.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2012)

Ντράζεν, ευχαριστούμε και καθόλου ντομάτες δεν θα πέσουν. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε, Ντράζεν (Πέτροβιτς)!!! Δες και αυτό: http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/author/planodion/

Θα σε ενδιαφέρει νομίζω. ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Παρακολουθώ με χαρά. Μη βλέπεις, drazen, που (ενίοτε) δεν μιλάω εκεί που δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, π.χ. στα εκπαιδευτικά, όπου περιμένω κι άλλα κεράκια, ή στην ποίηση, όπου το μόνο που έχω να πω τώρα είναι ότι ρέει όμορφα στ' αφτιά μου το ελληνικό (κάτι που από μόνο του είναι σπουδαίο).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2012)

Ντράζεν, είναι σαν να το έγραψες εσύ.
Κι αυτό από τα χείλη μιας μεταφράστριας λέει πολλά.;)
Keep up the good job, φίλε. Το 'χεις. :up:

Τι ωραίο ποίημα...


----------



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους...


----------



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

Το δεύτερο της συλλογής

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει την γη*

Πώς θα ’θελ’ άλλο ριζικό γι' αυτή την φτωχή κατάξερη,
που κουβαλάει όλες τις τέχνες κι όλα τα επαγγέλματα
σε κάθε έναν από τους σβώλους της,
και προσφέρει την αποκαλυπτική της μήτρα
για τους σπόρους που ίσως ποτέ δεν θα φυτρώσουν…

Πώς θα ’θελα να ’ρχόταν να την λυτρώσει
ένα ξεχείλισμα υδάτινων όγκων,
να την μουλιάσει ώς τον κοχλασμό με τον ήλιο
ή τα κυματιστά του τα φεγγάρια,
να την διασχίσει πιθαμή προς πιθαμή,
να την κατανοήσει παλάμη προς παλάμη

ή να κατέβαινε η βροχή εγκαινιάζοντάς την
και να της άφηνε ουλές ίδιες μ' αυλάκια
και μια λάσπη σκοτεινή και γλυκειά
με μάτια σαν λιμνούλες

ή στην βιογραφία της,
καημένη κατάξερη μητέρα,
να εισέβαλλε ξαφνικά ο γόνιμος λαός
με αξίνες και λογική,
με άροτρα, ιδρώτα και καλά νέα
κι οι πρωτόφαντοι σπόροι να δέχονταν
την κληρονομιά των γέρικων ριζών…

Πώς θα ’θελα ν' ακούγονταν
η πράσινη ευγνωμοσύνη κι ο θρεπτικός της οργασμός
και να στήριζε ο φράκτης τ' αγκάθια της,
μια που, επιτέλους, θα ήταν δική μας και μία…

Πώς θα ’θελα εκείνο το ριζικό για την γη
κι εσύ, κοριτσάκι,
ανάμεσα σε μπουμπούκια ή στάχυα,
σ’ ανάσες φυτών ή μέλισσες αγγελιοφόρους,
να ξαπλωνόσουν εκεί
κοιτάζοντας για πρώτη φορά τα σύννεφα
κι εγώ να σκέπαζα αργά τον ουρανό.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.poemas-del-alma.com/mario-benedetti-hombre-que-mira-la-tierra.htm


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ για τα _εξαιρετικά_ ποιήματα που μου γνώρισες. Όσο για τη μετάφραση, θα έλεγα ό,τι ο Νίκελ και η Μπέρνι, μια και δεν ξέρω ισπανικά. Μου φαίνεται ότι κυλάει άψογα στο πρώτο ποίημα, αλλά και ότι θα ήθελε λίγο φινίρισμα στο δεύτερο.


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Αν το δεύτερο ποίημα ακούστηκε να ρέει πιο δύσκολα, αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στην μανία μου να τηρώ την σειρά των λέξεων, όταν μπορώ. Θέλω να πω, θεωρώ σημαντική την επιλογή του ποιητή να οδηγήσει την εικόνα μέσα από συγκεκριμένα λεκτικά και εκφραστικά μονοπάτια. Όταν αυτό δεν βιάζει την λογική των ελληνικών, το τηρώ με ευλάβεια κι ας κλειδώνει λίγο τον ρυθμό.
Πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 22, 2012)

Ως μεταφραστής ποίησης θα πρότεινα να είσαι πιο χαλαρός στη σειρά των λέξεων. Μην ξεχνάς ότι οι λέξεις που μπήκαν έτσι στα ισπανικά υπαγορεύτηκαν και από τη σύνταξη της γλώσσας, η οποία φυσικά δεν αντιστοιχεί απόλυτα με τα ελληνικά. 

Ποιήματα τέτοιου τύπου έχουν μουσική μέσα τους και μουσική=ρυθμός. Ακόμα και αν παίξεις άλλο τραγούδι στο δικό σου ποίημα, πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα τραγούδι. Και το λέω κυρίως για το δεύτερο ποίημα. 

Η μετάφραση πάντως είναι πολύ καλή απ' όσο μπορώ να κρίνω με τα ισπανικά μου.


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μην ξεχνάς ότι οι λέξεις που μπήκαν έτσι στα ισπανικά υπαγορεύτηκαν και από τη σύνταξη της γλώσσας, η οποία φυσικά δεν αντιστοιχεί απόλυτα με τα ελληνικά.


Συμφωνώ, με την παρατήρηση ότι, στα ισπανικά, η σειρά των λέξεων κατά την σύνταξη απολαμβάνει μιας σχεδόν "ελληνικής" ελευθερίας. Θεωρώ ότι ο Βενεδέτι πολλές φορές είχε την δυνατότητα να στραμπουλήξει την σύνταξη, για οικονομία, ευηχία, καλύτερη μετρική ή ό,τι άλλο, αλλά δεν το έκανε, προτιμώντας να μείνει κοντά σε μια καθημερινή σύνταξη. Το 'χε πει κι ο Ρίτσος στο _Καπνισμένο Τσουκάλι _: "Εμείς δεν κάνουμε ποίηση για να ξεχωρίσουμε από τον κόσμο" ή κάπως έτσι (το παράθεμα από μνήμης).
Δεν θέλω να αποποιηθώ των ευθυνών μου και των ανεπαρκειών μου. Αν ζητώ κάτι, είναι να λαμβάνονται υπ΄όψη τα αξιώματα της μετάφρασης, όπως τα εξέθεσα στο δέσιμο του νήματος. Δεν θα γράψω ποτέ, για παράδειγμα, *"τα παράθυρα και τα δέντρα να ονομάσω"*, (βλ. ποίημα που θ' ακολουθήσει) κι ας ρέει φυσικότερα από το *"να ονομάσω τα δέντρα και τα παράθυρα"*, φυσικότερα ως προς τον ρυθμό, όχι ως προς την _"κοινή"_ γλώσσα.
Εννοείται ότι καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να χτενίσει τις μεταφράσεις, να τις μεταγράψει, να τις ξανατονίσει (μουσικώς τε και γραμματικώς ) και, γενικά, να τις (ή τους :devil:) κάνει ό,τι του υπαγορεύσει η αισθητική του (γλωσσική και ποιητική).
¡Gracias!
Un beso grande.


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει δια μέσου της ομίχλης*

Ποτέ δεν μου κόστισε τόσο
…….να ονομάσω τα δένδρα και τα παράθυρα
…….και, ακόμη, το μέλλον και τον πόνο.
Βουβό κι αόρατο το καμπαναριό,
…….όμως, αν εκφραζόταν,
…….τα μηνύματά του
…….θα ήταν ενός μελαγχολικού φαντάσματος.

H γωνία χάνει το κοφτερό της σχήμα,
κανείς δεν θά ’λεγε πως η απονιά υπάρχει.

Το αίμα των μαρτύρων είναι με το ζόρι
…….μία ωχρή κηλίδα έχθρας.
Πόσο αλλάζουν τα πράγματα
…….μέσα στην ομίχλη!

Τ’ αρπακτικά δεν είναι άλλο
…….παρά φουκαριάρηδες βέβαιοι για τον εαυτό τους,
οι σαδιστές, το άωτο της ειρωνείας,
οι υπερόπτες, πλώρες
…….κάποιου δανεικού θάρρους,
τους ταπεινούς, αντιθέτως, δεν τους βλέπεις.

Όμως εγώ, ξέρω ποιός είναι ποιός (don’t touch the comma, please)
…….πίσω απ' την αυλαία της αβεβαιότητας,
ξέρω πού βρίσκεται η άβυσσος,
…….ξέρω πού δεν βρίσκεται ο θεός,
ξέρω πού βρίσκεται ο θάνατος,
…….ξέρω πού δεν βρίσκεσαι εσύ.
Η ομίχλη δεν είναι λησμονιά,
…….όσο πριν την ώρα της αναβολή.

Μακάρι η αναμονή
…….να μην φθείρει τα όνειρά μου,
μακάρι η ομίχλη
…….να μην μου φτάσει στα πνευμόνια
κι εσύ, κοριτσάκι,
…….ν' αναδυθείς από μέσα της,
ίδια όμορφη ανάμνηση
…….που γίνεται πρόσωπο,

κι εγώ, να μάθω επιτέλους
…….ότι εγκαταλείπεις για πάντα
…….αυτόν τον καταραμένο πυκνόν αέρα,
όταν τα μάτια σου συναντήσουν και γιορτάσουν
…….την επιστροφή μου που δεν έχει παύσεις .

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://espanol.agonia.net/index.php/poetry/84408/HOMBRE_QUE_MIRA_A_TRAVÉS_DE_LA_NIEBLA
Κι ένα βίδεο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIWBIuFuVLA


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

drazen said:


> Όμως εγώ, ξέρω ποιός είναι ποιός (don’t touch the comma, please)


What about the accent marks on the two «ποιος»;


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

Δεν είναι αυτονόητο;
Για να μην κατεβάζω πάλι ηχοδιαγράμματα κ.τ.λ., απλώς επαναλαμβάνω ότι η στοιχειώδης λογική δεν μου επιτρέπει να αφήνω ασήμαντες (δίχως σήμανση) στην κωδικοποίηση λέξεις τόσο υψηλά τονιζόμενες στην πραγματικότητα.
Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί, με γεια του με χαρά του, έχει και στο πλευρό του την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των απλών θνητών και της αφρόκρεμας των πανεπιστημιακών προσκυνημένων (ναι, ναι, το ξέρω: "Τί ένας, ρε! Αυτοί είναι χιλιάδες").
Ας αφήσει, λοιπόν, στην άκρη το βαρύ πυροβολικό των αυθεντιών και στην ησυχία του έναν μισότρελο μεσόκοπο κι ας στοιχίσει τις γραμμές του ΕΑΜΑΛ-Σ (Ελεύθερου Αντιτονικού Μετώπου Ασύγχυστων Λέξεων - Συνεπές). Αλήθεια, ακόμη δεν έφτασε στ' αυτιά μου η ιδρυτική του διακήρυξη. Γιατί, άραγε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 22, 2012)

Είναι ωραίο να κάνεις μια δουλειά όταν την κάνεις με αγάπη. Καλή συνέχεια. :)


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει ένα κορίτσι*

Για να μην υπάρξουν ποτέ παρεξηγήσεις,
για να μην παρεμβληθεί τίποτε,
θα σου εξηγήσω την προκήρυξη του έρωτά μου.

Τα μάτια σου, που χαμηλώνουν από αμφιβολία
κι άλλοτε υψώνονται διαπεραστικά και ψυχρά,
έχουν τέτοια σημασία που κι εγώ ακόμη εκπλήσσομαι.

Τα όμορφα μαγικά σου χέρια,
που, φορές, σ’ εκφράζουν καλύτερα από τις λέξεις,
τόσο σημαντικά είναι που δεν τολμώ να τ' αγγίξω
και, αν καμιά μέρα τ΄αγγίζω, είναι μόνο
για να σου ξαναδώσω συγκεκριμένα κλειδιά.

Το σώμα σου, εκκρεμές
διστακτικό να υποδεχθεί ή να παραδοθεί,
τόσο νεανικό που διδάσκει παρά την θέλησή σου,
είναι ένα δεδομένο που τα δεδομένα του μου λείπουν
κι ωστόσο προσπαθώ να το γνωρίσω.

Τα χείλη σου, στο σχήμα του ενθουσιασμού
που σχεδιάζει λέξεις και υπόσχεται υποσχέσεις,
είναι για μένα στην εικόνα σου οι ήρωες
και μαζί ο εχθρικός άγγελος.

Στον έρωτά μου παρίστασαι όλη ή σχεδόν όλη,
μου λείπουν αριθμοί, αλλά τους υπολογίζω,
λείπουν ενδείξεις, αλλά τις ανακαλύπτω.

Αναμφίβολα, στον έρωτά μου υπάρχουν κι άλλα,
για παράδειγμα, τα όνειρα όπου μετακινώ την γη,
ο φτωχός αγώνας που έκανα και κάναμε,
τα καλά μίση, εκείνα που εξευγενίζουν,
ο συνεχής διάλογος με τους ανθρώπους μου,
η καυστική ερώτηση που μου έθεσαν,
οι σταράτες απαντήσεις που δεν έδωσα.

Στον έρωτά μου έχει ακόμη διάφορες ανδρείες
κι έναν φόβο που συχνά μάς συνοψίζει,
έχει ανθρώπους, όπως εγώ, που κοιτούν πίσω απ΄τα κάγκελα
ένα κορίτσι που θα μπορούσε να ήσουν εσύ.

Στον έρωτά μου έχει δουλειά κι ανάπαυλες,
απλές ανταμοιβές και πολύπλοκες τιμωρίες,
έχει δυο ή τρεις γυναίκες, την προϊστορία σου,
κι έχει πολλά χρόνια, πάρα πολλά χρόνια
για να επινοήσουμε χαρές και τις πιστέψουμε,
αφού πρώτα πατήσουμε γερά.

Θα ήθελα στον έρωτά μου να τά ΄βλεπες όλα τούτα
κι εσύ, κοριτσάκι,
με υπομονή και προσεκτικά,
δίχως να με πληγώσεις ή να σε πληγώσω,
ν' απολύτρωνες από εκεί το φεγγάρι, τον ποταμό,
τα τελετουργικά εμβλήματα,
τα προσχέδια για φιλιά ή αποχαιρετισμούς,
την καρδιά που, σε πείσμα όλων, αντέχει.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.poesi.as/mb73040.htm
Βίδεο, όπου αναγιγνώσκει ο ίδιος ο ποιητής: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJga6ywbNxk


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Εγώ που δεν ξέρω ισπανικά, μόνο όσα βγάζω με τη βοήθεια των άλλων λατινογενών και της ισπανικής φιλμογραφίας, νιώθω την ανάγκη να πάρω το πρωτότυπο, πλάι πλάι με τη μετάφρασή σου, να τα τυπώσω σε ευανάγνωστες σελίδες και να κάτσω κάπου ήσυχα και ειδυλλιακά και να τα μελετήσω. Είσαι πολύ καλός, αλλά σε βοηθά και το πρωτότυπο, έτσι; Πες μας όταν θα έχεις τελειώσει, να φτιάξω όμορφα αντικριστά πεντέφια, για τύπωμα ή διάβασμα σε Kindle. Αν το επιτρέπεις.


----------



## drazen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει το ταβάνι*

Έχει πάντα μιαν εργάσιμη εκτός σειράς,
οπόταν κανείς καταφέρνει να γαληνεύσει,
όμως δύσκολα θα την πεις κανόνα,
μια και η γαλήνη δεν είναι η καλύτερη
από τις πιθανές ή απίθανες καταστάσεις.

Σήμερα, για παράδειγμα, παίρνω αποστάσεις
από τα πράγματα και από μένα,
όμως, ακριβώς γι’ αυτό, δεν πετώ στην λήθη
“τί ανοησία που ήταν……...... τί κακό που ήταν
που ήμουν μέσα στην σύγχυση”.

Στο κάτω κάτω, η διάσημη
γαλήνη είναι μια νήσος
με κύρος, πώς αλλιώς;
………………….........και νόμιμη,
αν και ανελέητα περικυκλωμένη
από κρυφές συγκινήσεις.

Ακόμη νιώθω λίγο άβολα
στις απαρχές της γαλήνης μου,
όπως όταν μπαίνεις σε νέο κοστούμι
με στενές βάτες.

Όμως είναι το σώμα κι η ψυχή
ζωάκια της συνήθειας,
αύριο η ενόχληση
θα λιγοστέψει και, σε λίγες μέρες,
θα έχω συνηθίσει να είμαι ήρεμος.

Αυτό με γεμίζει, φορές, με χαρά,
είναι σαφές πως πρόκειται για μια γαλήνια χαρά
και, συνεπώς, δεν βγαίνεις να μοιράζεις αγκαλιές
ούτε να κραυγάζεις ούτε να τραγουδάς τ’ ουρανού,
το πολύ αρχειοθετείς χάδια κι άλλους προλόγους
σε απόλυτη χρονολογική σειρά.

Επί πλέον, υφίσταμαι την εισβολή της απελπισίας,
πρόκειται, όμως, για μιαν απελπισία γαλήνια
και, γι’ αυτό, δίχως ασθματικούς λυγμούς,
ούτε λέει “σκατά”
ούτε βρίζει.

Πολύ απλά,
ίδιος σεμνός μάγος
πολύβοου κυριακάτικου ή γιορτινού
…………………………….............. τσίρκου,
παίρνω τα χαρτιά του έρωτα,
τ΄ανακατεύω με προσοχή
και, κάτω απ’ τις μύτες του γέρικου κοινού,
σαν να το κάνω κάτω απ’ την δική μου μύτη,
μαγικά τα μεταμορφώνω
σε καινούργια τραπουλόχαρτα φιλίας.

Το μοναδικό παράξενο έρχεται την νύχτα,
μια και υποτίθεται πως ένας γαλήνιος
πρέπει να κοιμάται γαλήνια,
όμως, εγώ, περνώ ώρες ολάκερες
κοιτώντας το ταβάνι.

Ίσως, πάλι,
να μην ξέρω μέχρι πότε θα είμαι γαλήνιος,
γιατί η ηρεμία πλέον δεν αρκεί,
πρέπει να πιστεύεις, κι εγώ πιστεύω,
ότι δεν υπάρχει κακό που να διαρκεί
……………………………………...............εκατό χρόνια.


Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.cuentosyfabulas.com.ar/2010/01/poema-hombre-que-mira-al-techo-mario.html


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει χωρίς τα γυαλιά του*

Τούτη δα την στιγμή ο κόσμος μόλις που είναι
..........μια θολή υαλογραφία,
τα χρώματα εισβάλλουν το ένα στο άλλο
και τα σύνορα ανάμεσα στα πράγματα,
..........ανάμεσα σε γη και ουρανό,
..........ανάμεσα σε δένδρο και πουλί,
είναι ξεφτισμένα κι ασαφή.

Το μέλλον είναι, έτσι, ένα καλειδοσκόπιο αμφιβολιών
και, στην παραμικρή κίνηση, η καλή πρόγνωση
..........αλλάζει σε κακόν οιωνό,
οι δήμιοι ψηλώνουν ώς να μοιάζουν
..........ανίκητοι κι αμετακίνητοι
και για μένα, που δεν είμαι και Λάζαρος,
..........η ήττα πλακώνει σαν σάβανο.

Οι σημαντικές γυναίκες αυτής της ζωής
..........στοιχίζονται, επικαλύπτονται, αναμιγνύονται,
εκείνη που στοιχημάτισε την καρδιά της αγαπώντας με
..........με μιαν αβάσταχτη πίστη,
εκείνη που με σημάδεψε με φωτιά
..........μέσα στο σπηλαιώδες καταφύγιο του φύλου της,
εκείνη που ήταν συνένοχη της σιωπής μου
..........και την ψυχανεμιζόμουν όπως τους αγγέλους,
εκείνη που απρόσμενα μού ’δωσε ένα χέρι
..........στο σκοτάδι και μετά το άλλο χέρι,
εκείνη που με νίκησε μ’ ένα μόνο επιχείρημα των ματιών της,
..........αλλά μαζεύτηκε με ειλικρίνεια στην φιλία,
εκείνη που ανακάλυψε μέσα μου το καλύτερο
..........και, όμορφη, τρυφερή και καλή, αγάπησε την αγάπη μου.

Τα τοπία κι οι γωνίες,
οι ορίζοντες κι οι καθεδρικοί ναοί,
..........που για καιρό συνέλεγα
..........στην πορεία των χρόνων και των απιστιών,
καταλήγουν τουριστικός οδηγός επίδειξης,
αφήγηση παραμυθένια για τους φίλους
και, σ’ αυτό το παραλήρημα αλαζονείας και νοσταλγίας,
είναι δύσκολο να ξέρεις τί είναι μοναστήρι και τί βλασφημία
..........τί είναι van Gogh και τί καπνιστές ρέγγες,
..........τί είναι ψηφιδωτό και τί βενετσιάνικο βρώμικο νερό,
..........τί είναι Aconcagua (1) και τί είναι καυλί (2).

Σαν νά ’ταν λίγα, οι πλησίον μαζεύονται σαν τσαμπιά
..........χαραμοφάηδες κι ευτυχισμένοι,
..........άγιοι, αδιάφοροι και προδότες,
εγγράφοντας στην προσωπική μου παιδική ηλικία
τόσες απογοητεύσεις και έχθρες,
που δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω καθαρά
..........το φεγγάρι από το ποτάμι
..........μήτε το άχυρο απ’ τον καρπό.

Αλλά έρχεται η στιγμή που ξαναβρίσκεις
..........τελικά τα γυαλιά σου
κι αμέσως ο κόσμος αποκτά
..........μιαν ανεκτή διαύγεια.

Το μέλλον μοιάζει τότε δύσκολο
..........ταυτόχρονα, όμως, ακτινοβόλο.

Οι δήμιοι συρρικνώνονται μέχρι
..........ν’ ανακτήσουν το φυσικό τους μέγεθος κατσαρίδας,
μία απ’ όλες αυτές τις γυναίκες
..........κάνει ένα βήμα μπροστά
..........και αποσπάται από τις άλλες,
..........που, αναμφισβήτητα, δεν χάνονται σαν καπνός,
από τις ταξιδεμένες πολιτείες αναδύονται,
..........θερμά και λαμπερά,
..........τέσσερα ή πέντε κρίσιμα πρόσωπα,
που σχεδόν ουδέποτε λένε μεγάλα λόγια.

Κάποιο κοριτσάκι που έπαιζε με το σκυλί της
..........σ΄έναν ερημικό μπαρόδρομο,
ένας σοφός νέγρος από την Alabama που εξηγούσε
..........γιατί το δέρμα του ήταν τελείως λευκό,
η Ella Fitzgerald να τραγουδάει
..........στην σχεδόν άδεια πλατεία
..........ενός ταπεινού θεάτρου στην Φλωρεντία
κι ο γουαχίρο (3) της ανατολής
..........που είπε ότι έχει έναν Portocarrero (4)
κι ήταν ένα κουτί μπισκότα
σχεδιασμένο απ’ τον ζωγράφο.

Από το τσαμπί των πλησίον μπορώ ν΄ανασύρω
 ..........δίχως δυσκολία
μια μακρά νύχτα με τον πατέρα, μια τελευταία κουβέντα,
..........σύνοψη ζωής,
..........με τον θάνατο να γυροφέρνει στον διάδρομο,
τον παλαίμαχο που παρέδιδε
..........δίχως εγωισμό και απόλαυση
..........κάποια από τα ευαίσθητα κλειδιά του.

Ο σύντροφος που σκέφτηκε επί μακρόν στο κελί
..........και υπέφερε επί μακρόν στον κύφωνα
..........και δεν έδωσε κανέναν,
ο πολιτικός που σε μια συγκέντρωση
..........απέραντης αγάπης
..........είπε σ’ ένα εκατομμύριο κόσμο “το λάθος είναι δικό μου”
..........κι ο λαός άρχισε να ψιθυρίζει fidel fidel (5)
..........κι ο ψίθυρος έγινε θορυβώδες κύμα
..........που τον αγκάλιασε και ακόμη τον αγκαλιάζει,
ο κόσμος …………..ο απλός κόσμος,
..........ο υπέροχος κόσμος της ουρουγουάης,
..........που κραύγασε στην λεωφόρο ……“τύραννοι τρέμετε” (6)
..........μέχρι που κατέληξε ίδια κι απαράλλαχτα
..........να τρέμει εξ αιτίας του τυράννου,
και το κορίτσι και τ’ αγόρι, άγνωστοί μου, 
..........που άφησαν τις σκοτούρες τους
..........για ν’ απλώσουν τα χέρια και να μου πουν
.......... «εμπρός και με αξία».

Πάει, τέλειωσε.
Δεν θα ξαναχάσω πια τα γυαλιά μου,

από μιαν ασυγχώρητη έλλειψη εστίασης
μπορεί να διαπράξεις βαρύτατα λάθη.



(1)	Aconcagua: κορυφή των Άνδεων (6960 μ.)
(2)	Λογοπαίχνιο αδύνατο να μεταφραστεί. Callampa είναι: 1) είδος μανιταριού, 2) παραγκούπολη (ΝΑ Νότια Αμερική), 3) τσόχινο καπέλο (Εκουαδόρ) και 4) βάλανος (Χιλή). Θαρρώ πως ο ποιητής ειρωνεύεται τις περί ανέμων και υδάτων συζητήσεις μεταξύ κουλτουριάρηδων.
(3)	guajiro: λευκός εργάτης της Κούβας
(4)	René Portocarrero: Κουβάνος ζωγράφος (1912-1985)
(5)	Λογοπαίγνιο: Fidel (όνομα/ πιστός στα λατινικά) / fiel (πιστός). Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ιστορική βάση.
(6)	“Tiranos temblad”: φράση από τον εθνικό ύμνο της Ουρουγουάης

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.cuentosyfabulas.com.ar/2010/01/poema-hombre-que-mira-sin-anteojos.html


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Δεν κατάλαβα πού βρέθηκε το fiel των υποσημειώσεων. Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει fidel;
Γιατί σου αρέσει να αφήνεις κάποια ονόματα στα αγγλικά; (Ξέρω, δεν είναι καινούργιο.) Βαν Γκογκ και Φιτζέραλντ κυκλοφορούν άνετα με ελληνικό κοστούμι, αλλά, ακόμα περισσότερο, γιατί να αναρωτηθώ, αν διαβάζω το ποίημα σε κάποιους, πώς να προφέρω τη βουνοκορφή Aconcagua;


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

drazen said:


> Με την άδειά σας, λοιπόν, αρχίσω την σταδιακή (*και κατά χρονολογική σειρά δημοσίευσης των ποιημάτων*) ανάρτηση αυτής της απόπειρας.


Διορθώνω ένα λάθος οφειλόμενο στον γνωστό *αλλαξόπλανο* (: δαίμονας της αλλαγής σχεδίων την ύστατη στιγμή).
Είχα αποφασίσει να ξεκινήσω από την πρώτη συλλογή του Benedetti, "*Ποιήματα του γραφείου*", αλλά ρωτήστε τον δαίμονα για τον λόγο της υπαναχώρησής μου. Φυσική τη εξελίξει, δεν είδα το λάθος :blush:.


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει πιο πέρ’ από την μύτη του*

Σήμερα ξυπνάω κακόκεφος και μόνος,
δεν έχω κανέναν να του παραπονεθώ,
κανέναν να κατηγορήσω για την ηρεμία.

Ξέρω πως σήμερα θα μου κλείσουν όλες οι πόρτες,
ότι δεν θα φτάσει το γράμμα που περιμένω,
ότι θά ’ναι οι εφημερίδες γεμάτες κακές ειδήσεις,
ότι αυτή που αγαπώ δεν θα με σκεφτεί
και, κάτι πολύ χειρότερο,
ότι θα με σκεφτούν οι συνταγματάρχες,
ότι ο κόσμος θα είναι ένα σκοτεινό
......... πακέτο άγχους,
ότι κι άλλοι πολλοί εδώ ή όπου γης
 ......... θα αισθανθούν ολόιδια κακόκεφοι και μόνοι,
ότι ο ουρανός θα καταρρεύσει,
......... ίδιος σάπια στέγη,
μέχρι που κι η σκιά μου
......... θα σαρκάζει τις σταθερές μου.

Ευτυχώς
που με γνωρίζω.

Ευτυχώς που αύριο
ή το αργότερο μεθαύριο
ξέρω πως θα ξυπνήσω χαρούμενος και αλληλέγγυος
με το λαθάκι μου καλοπλυμένο και σιδερωμένο
και θα μου ανοιχτούν όχι μόνο οι πόρτες,
......... αλλά επίσης τα παράθυρα και οι ζωές,
και το γράμμα που περιμένω θα φτάσει
......... και θα το διαβάσω έξι-εφτά φορές
και οι κακές ειδήσεις των εφημερίδων
......... δεν θα αρκούν για θάψουν τα καλά νέα
κι αυτή που αγαπώ
......... θα με σκεφτεί μέχρι να τρέμει
και, κάτι ασύγκριτα καλύτερο,
οι συνταγματάρχες θα με ρίξουν στην λήθη.

Κι όχι μόνο εγώ, αλλά κι άλλοι πολλοί επίσης
......... θα αισθανθούν αλληλέγγυοι και χαρούμενοι
και κανείς δεν θα νοιάζεται
......... που ο ουρανός καταρρέει
......... και πάνω από ένας θα πουν πως ήταν πια ώρα
κι η σκιά μου θ’ αρχίσει να με κοιτάει με σεβασμό.

Θά 'ναι όμορφη,
τόσο όμορφη η μέρα,
που ήδη από τώρα
η μοναξιά μου σκιάζεται.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.sifuesepoeta.com/11667--mario-benedetti--hombre-que-mira-mas-alla-de-sus-narices.html


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...αλλά σε βοηθά και το πρωτότυπο, έτσι; Πες μας όταν θα έχεις τελειώσει, να φτιάξω όμορφα αντικριστά πεντέφια, για τύπωμα ή διάβασμα σε Kindle. Αν το επιτρέπεις.


Ακριβώς έτσι. Δεν είμαι πολύγλωσσος (ένα Sorbonne I έχω από παληά, κάτι τουριστοαγγλικά και, τώρα, προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τα καστιλλιάνικά μου), αλλά νομίζω ότι τα ισπανικά είναι η γλώσσα που βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην φυσική συντακτική ροή της ελληνικής, αφαιρουμένων των ιδιωματισμών φυσικά.
Ό,τι γκρημιέτ' στο διαδίκτυο, είναι ελεύθερο προς οιαδήποτε χρήση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση (και για να αισθανθείς εσύ ανετότερα), permission granted. :)


----------



## drazen (Sep 29, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει ένα πρόσωπο σ’ ένα άλμπουμ*

Πήγαινε καιρός που δεν έπεφτα πάνω σ’ αυτή την γυναίκα,
που το κορμί της γνωρίζω λεπτομερώς
και που πίστευα πως γνώριζα κατά προσέγγιση την ψυχή της.

Το παρελθόν δεν είναι παρόν,
αυτό είναι σαφές,
όμως υπάρχουν, ούτως ή άλλως, εορτασμοί
που είναι καλό να ξαναζείς.

Όπου υπήρξε φωτιά,
στάχτες μένουν.

Ξάφνου, εκείνη αναδύεται από τον ψίθυρο της ανάμνησης
και υψηλόφωνα υποστηρίζει
πως οι εργάτες καταλαβαίνουν πολύ λίγο,
πως ο λαός είναι κατά βάθος πολύ πιο δειλός,
πως οι νέοι δεν πρόκειται ν’ αλλάξουν τον κόσμο,
πως η βία, μπα!
πως η βία, ουφ!
πως το ροκφόρ το βρίσκει όποιος το ψάχνει. (1)

Μόνον τότε το επισημαίνω,
δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει κι ας μιλάει με δυνατή φωνή,
πιο σωστά, δεν θέλω, ας επιστρέψει στον ψίθυρο,
ίσα που είναι ένα πρόσωπο σ’ ένα άλμπουμ
και, τώρα, είν’ εύκολο
............................ν' αλλάξω σελίδα.


(1)	Αναφορά στην απόκρυψη (και έλλειψη) τροφίμων, που οδήγησε στα _cacerolazos_ (διαδηλώσεις με χτυπήματα κατσαρολών: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cacerolazo) της μέσης (και ανώτερης) τάξης και στην ανατροπή φιλελεύθερων κυβερνήσεων, για παράδειγμα του Salvador Allende στην Χιλή, σε συνδυασμό με το γνωστό χριστιανικό απόφθεγμα.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.cuentosyfabulas.com.ar/2010/01/poema-hombre-que-mira-un-rostro-en-un.html


----------



## drazen (Oct 1, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει την σελήνη*

Ας πούμε πως την κοίταζα ...... γιατί εκείνη
κρύφτηκε πίσω απ’ το παραπέτασμα των νεφών,
μια και πολλοί εραστές αυτού του κόσμου
την αρνήθηκαν διακριτικά.

Με την πλανεύτρα της λάμψη, είχε η σελήνη
για αιώνες την δύναμη να μεταμορφώνει
την σαρκική αγάπη σε δήθεν ξεφάντωμα, 
την επίγεια δικαιοσύνη σε ζαφειρένιο πόνο.

Όταν οι πλούσιοι εραστές την κοίταγαν
από την πλήξη και τα περίπτερά τους,
περιστρεφόταν όμορφα κι άκουγε
πως η σελήνη ήταν δείγμα πολιτισμού.

Αν, όμως, οι φτωχοί εραστές την ατένιζαν
από τις σκοτούρες ή την πείνα τους,
τότε, στη χάση της, μισόκλεινε τα μάτια,
γιατί δεν της ταίριαζε τόση μιζέρια.

Μέχρι που, μια τυχαία πανσέληνη νύχτα
με απαλές νυχτερίδες ....... με φαντάσματα κι όλα τ’ άλλα,
εκείνοι οι φτωχοί εραστές κοιτάχτηκαν και, σαν ντουέτο,
είπαν ....... δεν πάει άλλο ....... στο διάολο η σελήνη,

έτρεξαν στο κρεβάτι με τα τριμμένα σεντόνια,
με στυφή μυρωδιά γήινου φύλου,
στην δικιά τους φωληά τριζάτης ταλάντευσης,

και, ελεύθεροι για πάντα απ’ την ανισόρροπη σελήνη,
συνουσιάστηκαν επιτέλους όπως ο θεός ορίζει
ή, καλύτερα, όπως ο θεός προτείνει.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.poemas-del-alma.com/hombre-que-mira-la-luna.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Γιατί χρησιμοποιείς τα αόρατα αποσιωπητικά για κενά; Θέλεις να δώσεις και συγκεκριμένη εικόνα στο ποίημα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θέλεις να δώσεις και συγκεκριμένη εικόνα στο ποίημα;


Ε, ναι. Πώς αλλιώς θα θυμίζει τυπωμένο Καβάφη;
Εκτός κι αν έχει το ίδιο κόλπο κι ο τυπωμένος Μπενεντέτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Το ηλεκτρονικό πρωτότυπο, στον σύνδεσμο που δίνει ο Ντράζεν, δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη μορφοποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Και στα τυπωμένα (παράδειγμα) (διότι ο drazen μπορεί να διαθέτει την έντυπη έκδοση) βλέπω μόνο μπασίματα, όχι ενδιάμεσα κενά.


----------



## drazen (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί χρησιμοποιείς τα αόρατα αποσιωπητικά για κενά; Θέλεις να δώσεις και συγκεκριμένη εικόνα στο ποίημα;





nickel said:


> Ε, ναι. Πώς αλλιώς θα θυμίζει τυπωμένο Καβάφη; Εκτός κι αν έχει το ίδιο κόλπο κι ο τυπωμένος Μπενεντέτι.





drsiebenmal said:


> Το ηλεκτρονικό πρωτότυπο, στον σύνδεσμο που δίνει ο Ντράζεν, δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη μορφοποίηση.





nickel said:


> Και στα τυπωμένα (παράδειγμα) (διότι ο drazen μπορεί να διαθέτει την έντυπη έκδοση) βλέπω μόνο μπασίματα, όχι ενδιάμεσα κενά.



Προσπαθώ να τηρήσω την μορφή της τυπωμένης έκδοσης που διαθέτω, (Mario Benedetti, _Poemas_, vol2, Página 12, 2010), που τα έχει όλα: καί μπασίματα καί ενδιάμεσα κενά. Απελθέτω απ' εμού κάθε πρωτοβουλία (μορφο)ποίησης :inno:. Δια του λόγου το αληθές, επισυνάπτω δύο σαρώσεις. Η πρώτη είναι μία σελίδα από το "_Άνδρας που κοιτάζει χωρίς τα γυαλιά του_" και η δεύτερη το "_Άνδρας που κοιτάζει το φεγγάρι_".
Αγνοώ τους λόγους της διαφοροποίησης των ηλεκτρονικών εκδόσεων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Αθωώνεσαι μετά πολλών... επαίνων. Κάποιος άλλος ζήλεψε τη μορφοποίηση του Καβάφη.


----------



## drazen (Oct 2, 2012)

*Άνδρας που κοιτάζει τον χαφιέ που τον ακολουθεί*

..........................................................Well, old spy,
..........................................................looks like I
..........................................................led you down some pretty
.................................................................blind alleys.
.....................................................................RAY DUREM

Κύριε μαλάκιο ... ευγενές ασπόνδυλο,
ήδη ξέρεις τί δρόμο κακόν έχω πάρει,
γνωρίζεις τα στέκια μου και τις φοβίες,
τα μπαράκια, τους έρωτες, το κασκόλ μου,

γνωρίζεις τις βρισιές που αναπέμπω δίχως βιάση,
όταν διαβαίνουν οι φαντάροι σημαδεύοντας,
γνωρίζεις πώς φτύνω τον ξένον ουρανό
όταν το ελικόπτερο με σκι-άζει.

Γνωρίζεις καλά τί γυναίκες κοιτώ,
κι εσύ επίσης τις κοιτάς, ....έκφυλε,
είναι η μοναδική μεταξύ μας συμφωνία
και διαρκεί όσο ένα κρίνο ή ....  μια ριπή.

Γνωρίζεις τί γλυκιά πεισματάρα διαφωνία με πνίγει,
όταν καταρρέουν οι καλύτεροι οι .... πιο τρυφεροί,
εκείνοι που θα μπορούσαν λίγο λίγο να υψώσουν
την άγριαν αθωότητα που θα μας σώσει.

Γνωρίζεις ότι γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν κι εκείνοι
που κατέρρευσαν εξ αιτίας σου, παλιομαλάκα,
θέλω να πω μαλάκιο .....φτωχοασπόνδυλο,
ήδη βλέπεις ότι έχεις πάρει πολύ χειρότερο δρόμο,

γνωρίζεις τί παίζω και σε τί στοιχηματίζω,
ξέρεις ότι στοιχηματίζω να χαθείς,
όχι ο τάδε που είσαι, αλλά το γεμάτο σκόνη
και σκουριά εξάρτημα κρεμάλας.

Μ’ ακολουθείς στις βόλτες μου, στα τάνγκο μου,
στις βροχές και τις νύχτες μου στις παραλίες,
επιτηρείς τους γλάρους και την ταυτότητά μου,
το γραμματοκιβώτιο και το κρυολόγημά μου.

Γνωρίζεις τ’ αγκαλιάσματα και τα επιδόρπιά μου,
το μουστάκι, το κρασί και το τηλέφωνό μου,
την ατζέντα μου με τις διευθύνσεις,
την γυναίκα, τις ομπρέλες και τις τσέπες μου.

Πά’ να πει, με ξέρεις τελείως εξωτερικά,
τελείως επιφανειακά..... από την πρόσοψη,
θα καταδώσεις την σκιά μου και το δέρμα
κι αυτό δεν αρκεί για τον φάκελό μου.

Εκεί που δεν μπορείς να δεις ..... εκεί που δεν φτάνουν
οι κεραίες σου .... στο αριστερό μέρος της καρδιάς,
έχω τον πόθο μου, αδιαπέραστο
με αποδείξεις μέσ’ από ήττες και λησμονιά.

Εκεί που η μοίρα ή δεν ξέρω ποιος διάολος
αρμάτωσε τον έρωτα και παρόπλισε το μίσος,
όμως είν’ εκεί που χάνεις το παιχνίδι,
είν’ εκεί που θα στην φέρουμε,

κύριε μαλάκιο.....ευγενές ασπόνδυλο. 


Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.poemas-del-alma.com/mario-benedetti-hombre-que-mira-al-tira-que-lo-sigue.htm


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Αυτό το τελευταίο μου άρεσε περισσότερο απ' όλα, Ντράζεν. Ίσως γιατί ο θυμός δόνησε τον ποιητή πολύ περισσότερο από άλλα συναισθήματα. Σωστή τρικυμία η καρδιά του. Κι εσύ το μετέφερες πολύ καλά (δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω το πρωτότυπο, αλλά κρίνοντας από το αποτέλεσμα, που με άγγιξε, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα). 

Περίμενα περισσότερα από το _Άνδρας που κοιτάζει ένα κορίτσι_, γιατί πιστεύω (γνώμη μου) ότι στον έρωτα προπάντων φαίνεται ο ποιητής. Αλλά εδώ με κράτησαν κάπως σε απόσταση μερικές λέξεις ή εκφράσεις (π.χ. Τα μάτια σου ... έχουν τέτοια σημασία που κι εγώ ακόμη εκπλήσσομαι / τόσο σημαντικά είναι που δεν τολμώ να τ' αγγίξω / να σου ξαναδώσω συγκεκριμένα κλειδιά / Στον έρωτά μου παρίστασαι όλη ...). Δεν περίμενα, θέλω να πω, να μιλάει με τέτοιες φιοριτούρες ένας ποιητής στον έρωτά του. Λίγο πιο ζωντανή γλώσσα περίμενα, πιο κοντά στην καρδιά. 

Ας είναι. Συγχαρητήρια και περιμένουμε κι άλλα.


----------



## drazen (Oct 2, 2012)

Μπορείς να είσαι βέβαιος ότι στο πρωτότυπο δεν ακούγονται καθόλου διακοσμητικά. Ο Benedetti έχει γράψει καταπληκτικά ερωτικά ποιήματα. Προφανώς το πρόβλημα είναι στην μετάφραση και στην μανία μου να μένω όσο γίνεται πιστός στο πρωτότυπο. Πάντως, έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο, κανείς (αξιοπρεπής) έλληνας ερωτευμένος δεν θα μίλαγε έτσι. :blush:


----------



## drazen (Oct 3, 2012)

*Φυλακισμένος άνδρας που κοιτάζει τον γιο του*

Όταν ήμουν σαν κι εσένα, μου διδάξανε οι γέροι,
πλάι στις καλοσυνάτες και μυωπικές δασκάλες,
ότι «λευτεριά ή θάνατος» ήταν περιττολογία,
ποιός θα το σκεφτόταν σε μια χώρα
όπου οι πρόεδροι περπατούσαν δίχως φουσκωτούς,
ότι πατρίδα ή τάφος ήταν άλλος πλεονασμός,
αφού η πατρίδα τα πήγαινε μια χαρά
στα γήπεδα και στα ποιμνιοστάσια.

Αλήθεια, αγοράκι, δεν ήξεραν την τύφλα τους,
οι καημένοι πίστευαν πως λεφτεριά
ήταν μόνο μια οξύτονη λέξη,
πως χάρος ήταν απλώς βαρύτονη ή παροξύτονη
και κάγκελα, ευτυχώς, προπαροξύτονη. (1)

Ξεχνούσαν να τονίσουν τον άνθρωπο. 

Tο σφάλμα δεν ήταν ακριβώς δικό τους,
όσο άλλων πιο σκληρών και μοχθηρών,
κι εκείνοι ναι,
πώς μας σούβλισαν
με μια δημοκρατία μόνο στα λόγια, 
πώς εξιδανίκευσαν
την χαρισάμενη ζωή αγελάδων και κτηματιών

και πώς μας πούλησαν ένα στράτευμα
που έπινε το μάτε του (2) στα στρατόπεδα.

Δεν κάνεις πάντα αυτό που θέλεις,
δεν μπορείς πάντα,
γι’ αυτό βρίσκομαι εδώ, να σε κοιτάζω και να
...............................μού λείπεις,

γι’ αυτό δεν μπορώ να σου ανακατέψω τα μαλλιά
μήτε να σε βοηθήσω στην προπαίδεια του εννιά
μήτε να σε σκίσω στην μπάλα.

Εσύ, πια ξέρεις πως έπρεπε να διαλέξω άλλα παιχνίδια
και πως τα έπαιξα στα σοβαρά

κι έπαιξα, για παράδειγμα, κλέφτες κι αστυνόμους, 
και κλέφτες ήταν οι αστυνόμοι,
κι έπαιξα, για παράδειγμα, κρυφτό
κι αν σ’ έβρισκαν, σε σκότωναν,
κι έπαιξα τ΄αγάλματα, (3)
κι ήταν γεμάτα αίμα.

Αγοράκι, παρ' όλο που είσαι μικρός,
πιστεύω πως πρέπει να σου πω την αλήθεια
για να μην την ξεχάσεις,

γι’ αυτό δεν σου κρύβω πως μού ’καναν ηλεκτροσόκ,
πως σχεδόν μού διέλυσαν τα νεφρά,

όλες τούτες οι πληγές, τα οιδήματα, τα τραύματα,
που τα στρογγυλά σου μάτια
κοιτούν υπνωτισμένα,
είναι σκληρά χτυπήματα,
είναι μπότες στο πρόσωπο,
πολύς πόνος για να σου τον κρύψω,
πολλά μαρτύρια για να ξεχαστούν,
όμως είναι και καλό να ξέρεις 
ότι ο γέρος σου σώπασε
ή έβρισε σαν χαμάλης,
που είναι ένας ωραίος τρόπος να σιωπάς,

πως ο γέρος σου ξέχασε όλους τους αριθμούς
(γι’ αυτό δεν μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει στην προπαίδεια)
και, έτσι, όλα τα τηλέφωνα

και τους δρόμους και το χρώμα των ματιών
και τα μαλλιά και τις ουλές
και σε ποιό στέκι,
σε ποιό μπαρ,
ποιά στάση,
ποιό σπίτι,

και το να θυμάται εσένα,
το προσωπάκι σου,
τον βοηθούσε να σιωπά.

Άλλο είναι να πεθαίνεις στον πόνο
κι άλλο να πεθάνεις από ντροπή.

Έτσι, τώρα
μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις
και, κυρίως,
μπορώ ν’ απαντήσω.

Δεν κάνεις πάντα αυτό που θέλεις,
όμως έχεις το δικαίωμα να μην κάνεις
αυτό που δεν θέλεις.

Έλα, κλάψε, αγοράκι,
.........................είναι χαζομάρα
πως οι άνδρες δεν κλαίνε,
εδώ κλαίμε όλοι,

ουρλιάζουμε, μουγκρίζουμε, τρέχουν οι μύτες μας, σκούζουμε,
.......καταριόμαστε,
γιατί είναι καλύτερο να κλαις απ’ το να προδίδεις,
γιατί είναι καλύτερο να κλαις απ’ το να προδίνεσαι,

κλάψε,
..........αλλά μην ξεχάσεις.

(1)	Λογοπαίγνιο ανάμεσα στην κυριολεκτική και την γραμματική έννοια των επιθέτων agudo/a: (οξύς/διαπεραστικός), grave (βαρύς) και llano/a (λείος). Esdrújulo/a είναι μόνο γραμματικός όρος.
(2)	Mate: ρόφημα δημοφιλέστατο στις χώρες του «κώνου» της Λατινικής Αμερικής. Η εικόνα αποπνέει καθημερινή ηρεμία. Βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mate
(3) Mancha: ο λεκές. Ως παιχνίδι, συνδυασμός ανάμεσα σε κυνηγητό και τα αγάλματα.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.poemas-del-alma.com/mario-benedetti-hombre-preso-que-mira-a-su-hijo.htm
Βίδεο, όπου απαγγέλλει ο ποιητής: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Z_svHVLjQ


----------



## bernardina (Oct 3, 2012)

Ειλικρινής απορία.
Σας έχει φταίξει σε κάτι η λέξη δίκιο;

Για μένα όλο το ποίημα είναι αυτό:

_Εσύ, πια ξέρεις πως έπρεπε να διαλέξω άλλα παιχνίδια
και πως τα έπαιξα στα σοβαρά

κι έπαιξα, για παράδειγμα, κλέφτες κι αστυνόμους, 
αι κλέφτες ήταν οι αστυνόμοι, (λείπει ένα κάπα; )
κι έπαιξα, για παράδειγμα, κρυφτό
κι αν σ’ έβρισκαν, σε σκότωναν,
κι έπαιξα τ΄αγάλματα, 
κι ήταν γεμάτα αίμα.
_
Ένα πολύ δυνατό θέμα, οικείο και σ' εμάς τους Έλληνες, που δυστυχώς έχω την αίσθηση ότι αποδυναμώνεται από έναν φλύαρο συναισθηματισμό. "Αμάρτημα" που απαντάται συχνά λόγω φόρτισης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. (γνώμη μου, ε;  )


Εδιτ: επίσης έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα κατανόησης στους στίχους 
_και πώς μας πούλησαν ένα στράτευμα
που έπινε το μάτε του στρατόπεδα._


----------



## drazen (Oct 3, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ειλικρινής απορία.
> Σας έχει φταίξει σε κάτι η λέξη δίκιο;
> 
> Ένα πολύ δυνατό θέμα, οικείο και σ' εμάς τους Έλληνες, που δυστυχώς έχω την αίσθηση ότι αποδυναμώνεται από έναν φλύαρο συναισθηματισμό. "Αμάρτημα" που απαντάται συχνά λόγω φόρτισης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. (γνώμη μου, ε;  )
> ...



1. Όχι, η λέξη ως έννοια δεν μου (μας, πληθυντικός μεγαλοπρεπείας; ) έφταιξε τίποτε. Αν εννοείς την γραμματική της απόδοση, οφείλεται σε μια προσωπική αντίληψη περί του δικαίου της παραδοσιακής (παληάς) ορθογραφίας. Τίποτε παραπάνω.
2. Είναι δύσκολο για εμάς, τους ευρωπαίους, να καταλάβουμε τον βαθμό της έντασης που καθοδηγεί την εκφραστική απόδοση των συναισθημάτων των λατινοαμερικάνων, γιατί η ελληνική χούντα, για παράδειγμα, ήταν, αν μου επιτρέπεται, λάιτ σε σχέση με αυτά που συνέβησαν στην Λατινική Αμερική. Το θέμα των εξαφανισμένων ή των "απαλλοτριωμένων" παιδιών τους, πληγές που δεν λεν να κλείσουν ούτε τριάντα και βάλε χρόνια μετά, μπορεί να συγκριθεί μόνο με τις αγριότητες του ελληνικού εμφύλιου.
3. Φυσικά και λείπει ένα _κάπ(π)α_. 
4. "Ανακοινοποίηση στο ορθόν" ;): "που έπινε το μάτε του *στα* στρατόπεδα" (έδιτ ). Εννοείται μια υποθετική κατάσταση, όπου ο στρατός θα έμενε στον φυσικό του χώρο, πίνοντας χα*λ*αρά το μάτε του (κάτι σαν _θα έπινε τον καφέ του παίζοντας τάβλι_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Έγιναν διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις (με αδιόρατα διαφορετικό χρώμα).


----------



## drazen (Oct 3, 2012)

:)


drsiebenmal said:


> Έγιναν διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις (με αδιόρατα διαφορετικό χρώμα).


Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2012)

Άλλο είναι να πεθαίνεις στον πόνο
κι άλλο να πεθάνεις από ντροπή.​

Ακόμα πιο δυνατή φράση. Εμβληματική. Αν αναζητούσα το κλειδί του ποιήματος, εγώ θα στεκόμουν σ' αυτήν.

Ωραίο κι αυτό το ποίημα*,* Ντράζεν.

Τώρα, να σημειώσω με το σχολαστικό μου τρόπο δυο πραγματάκια, ή θα καταστρέψω την ατμόσφαιρα; :blush:

Πρώτον, για μια στιγμή παρανάγνωσα το "αγοράκι". Το πέρασα για μάγκικο χαιρετισμό, ακόμα περισσότερο που είχε δίπλα του το αταίριαστο δεν ήξεραν την τύφλα τους. Και τα δυο ο ποιητής τα εκφέρει με τρυφερότητα (προς το αγόρι του) και με συμπάθεια (για τους γέρους και τις μυωπικές δασκάλες), αλλά το νόημα δεν βγαίνει με την πρώτη. Μήπως ένα "μου" μετά το "αγοράκι" θα έφερνε το πράγμα σε ισορροπία; Για τις μυωπικές δασκάλες ίσως κάτι άλλο 

Δεύτερον (και εδώ εκφέρω γνώμη προσωπική, έχοντας πλήρη συνείδηση ότι ενδέχεται να συγκρουστώ με αρκετούς): Το *μάτε *είναι για πολύν κόσμο άγνωστο ακόμα στην Ελλάδα. Ο στρατός που πίνει το *μάτε *του στα στρατόπεδα είναι τόσο παράξενο σαν εικόνα που κινδυνεύει να λειτουργήσει αντιποιητικά (μέχρι και να παρακούσει κανείς "μάτι" αντί "μάτε"). Εγώ δεν θα δίσταζα να αντικαταστήσω το μάτε με καφέ, κι ας θεωρηθεί ιεροσυλία. Οι φαντάροι στην Ελλάδα πίνουν καφέ. Οι χωροφυλάκοι το ίδιο. Ο χαφιές που στρώνεται στη γωνιά του καφενείου για να κόψει κίνηση καφέ παραγγέλνει. Ακριβώς τέτοια εικόνα θέλοντας να μεταφέρει για τη σύλληψη του Αντόνιο Τόρρες Χερέδια, ο Γκάτσος λέει:

Αποβραδίς η ώρα οχτώ 
τον σέρνουν σε κελί μικρό
απέξω κάθονται φυλάνε
πίνουν *ρακί *και βλαστημάνε.​ενώ στο πρωτότυπο ο Λόρκα τους βάζει να πίνουν λεμονάδα! Δεν ξέρω, αλλά δε φαντάζομαι να έχουν ρακί στη Σεβίλλη!

Θάρρος λοιπόν*, *Ντράζεν. Toujours de l' audace.


----------



## drazen (Oct 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πρώτον, για μια στιγμή παρανάγνωσα το "αγοράκι". Το πέρασα για μάγκικο χαιρετισμό, ακόμα περισσότερο που είχε δίπλα του το αταίριαστο δεν ήξεραν την τύφλα τους. Και τα δυο ο ποιητής τα εκφέρει με τρυφερότητα (προς το αγόρι του) και με συμπάθεια (για τους γέρους και τις μυωπικές δασκάλες), αλλά το νόημα δεν βγαίνει με την πρώτη. Μήπως ένα "μου" μετά το "αγοράκι" θα έφερνε το πράγμα σε ισορροπία; Για τις μυωπικές δασκάλες ίσως κάτι άλλο


Πρώτον, κάθε σχόλιο, ευσπρόσδεκτο.
Για το "αγοράκι" θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με βασάνισε πολύ η απόδοση της πρωτότυπης λέξης, που, ετυμολογικά, παραπέμπει σε ένα υδροδόχο αγγείο. Σκέφτηκα το "_χοντρούλη_", όμως όλοι όσους ρώτησα ήταν κατηγορηματικοί: είναι ένα συνώνυμο του "_muchacho_", "_αγόρι_". Ίσως το "_αγόρι μου_" ταιριάζει περισσότερο, αλλά το έχω συνδέσει με το ερωτικό λεξιλόγιο. Για το "_δεν ήξεραν την τύφλα τους_" η κατά λέξη απόδοση θα ήταν "_δεν ήξεραν το κέρατό τους_", είναι μια θυμωμένη έκφραση. Την αναφορά στους γέρους και τις δασκάλες εγώ την καταλαβαίνω ως απαξιωτική, αρκεί να σκεφτεί κανείς τον τεράστιο, στις χώρες αυτές, αριθμό των καθολικών σχολείων.
Δεύτερον, η έμμετρη απόδοση, ειδικότερα η ομοιοκαταληκτική, έχει άλλους περιορισμούς και απαιτήσεις. Στην περίπτωση που ανέφερες χρειαζόταν μία λέξη που να κάλυπτε δύο μετρικούς πόδες. Ό,τι και να έπιναν, λοιπόν, θα ήταν δισύλλαβο. Η χαρακτηριστικότερη εικόνα στις χώρες του λατινοαμερικάνικου κώνου είναι άνθρωποι να ρουφούν το μάτε τους. Τα ποντς, τα άιρις κόφι, τους γκάουτσος κ.ά. τα μάθαμε, γιατί κάποιος κάποτε προέβαλε την εικόνα τους για πρώτη φορά. Ας γίνει το ίδιο και με το μάτε. Επιστρέφοντας στην λογική "όλα εύπεπτα και οικεία για τον πελάτη", θα φτάσουμε να βάλουμε τους Γάλλους να παίζουν τάβλι και όχι boules ή τους Άγγλους, αντί για μπριτζ, πρέφα.
Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση.:)

Ακολουθεί το προτελευταίο της συλλογής.

*
Άνδρας που κοιτάζει την χώρα του από την εξορία*

Χώρα πράσινη και λαβωμένη
......στ' αλήθεια επαρχία
............καημένη πατρίδα

χώρα τραχειά και άδεια
......τάφε κοριτσιού
............αίμα στο αίμα

χώρα μακρινή και κοντινή
......αφορμή του δημίου
............κι οι καλύτεροι στην φάκα

χώρα βιολί στην θήκη
......ή σιωπή νοσοκομείου
............ή καημένε Αρτίγας (1)

χώρα που τρέμεις
......πυγμή και λογοτεχνία
............μπουντρούμι και λειμώνες

χώρα, ναι, θ’ αρματωθείς
......κομμάτι το κομμάτι
............λαό τον λαό μου

χώρα που δεν σ’ έχω
......ζωή και θάνατε
............πόσο σ’ έχω ανάγκη

χώρα πράσινη και λαβωμένη
......στ’ αλήθεια επαρχία
............καημένη πατρίδα.


(1) José Gervasio Artigas (1764-1850): εθνικός ήρωας της Ουρουγουάης.

Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.cuentosyfabulas.com.ar/2010/01/poema-hombre-que-mira-su-pais-desde-el.html
Μελοποιημένο σε "κάτι σαν ροκ μπαλάντα": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n47OGJoM8PM


----------



## drazen (Oct 12, 2012)

Μ' αυτό, τελειώνει η μικρή συλλογή των "_δεκατριών ανδρών που κοιτάζουν_".
Σκέφτομαι να συνεχίσω ανθολογώντας. Ίδωμεν...
*
Άνδρας που κοιτάζει έναν άλλο άνδρα που κοιτάζει*

Είσαι κι εσύ κατάπληκτος
δεν θέλεις να δεχτείς την σωτηρία μέσω της κόλασης
ή πάλι δεν μπορείς να πιστέψεις πως υπάρχουν
συνήθεις γιοι του γείτονα
που να βάζουν την ζωή τού πλησίον στο δόκανο

ότι κάποιος μπορεί να αναπνέει
και ν’ αναζητάει τον έρωτα

και να σκοτώνει τον καιρό του
και να φιλάει τα παιδιά του
και να λέει προσευχές
μέχρι και να σιγοτραγουδά
αφού πριν έχει προδώσει
διαφθείρει
............αναμορφώσει
βάζοντας την ζωή τού πλησίον στο δόκανο

εσύ
όπως κι εγώ
είσαι κατάπληκτος

στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει φωτιά γι’ αυτόν τον καπνό
μήτε κάν υπάρχει δίψα γι’ αυτό το κανάτι
ίσως και να μην υπάρχουν πουλιά γι’ αυτόν τον άνεμο
για την ανοσία τούτη δεν υπάρχει μετά

η εκδίκηση κείται σκληρή και ήρεμη 
η υπομονή ζαρώνει με τόσην αναμονή
εσύ αναρωτιέσαι πού είναι η σοδειά
και δίχως άλλο η άθικτή σου κατάπληξη
δείχνει πως στο μεταξύ κάτι μάζεψες

εσύ κοιτάζεις σχεδόν ακίνητος και σε κοιτάζω να κοιτάς
είμαστε δύο αταίριαστες αδελφές εικασίες
δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ούτε κεραία της ανήθικης τούτης δικαιοσύνης
αυτής της φάμπρικας του μίσους που η λήθη προτείνει

ίσως επέστρεψε η νιότη σου σε μιαν αναλαμπή
ένοιωσες το νόημα.......αυτό το ακατανόητο
σκέφτηκες την καρδιά.......αυτό το αδιανόητο
μα μήτ’ έτσι συνήθισες αυτή την ευλαβή φρενίτιδα
αυτή την τόσο εκπορνευμένη σφαγή
έτσι που δεν χαλάρωσες ούτ’ έναν στεναγμό
και συνέχισες να ξαφνιάζεσαι συνέχισες

κι εγώ σε κοιτάζω να κοιτάζεις σχεδόν ακίνητος
όμως φυσικά τίποτε δεν διορθώνεται

με βλέμματα
......................ματιές
...................................ή κοιτάγματα

τί λες να σηκώσουμε τα μανίκια εσύ κι εγώ;


Πρωτότυποι στίχοι: http://www.cuentosyfabulas.com.ar/2010/01/poema-hombre-que-mira-otro-hombre-que.html


----------

